# Account is temporarily disabled



## ten_nyc (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello flex,

I signed up for flex few months ago and i completed everything except for commercial insurance which is need for delivering in nyc. I was saving up for the insurance money since i am a college student. Strangely, I was assigned a block last week when i didnt have the commericial insurance. So on the same day I called geico got commericial insurance. The night before the block day Flex temporarily disabled my account and sent me an email. On the email it stated that i completed my onboarding and all i need to do was to provide proof of insurance. I provided them my proof of insurance on the same day i got the block. I called geico again and they sent proof of insurance to flex again. Its been a week since i got the insurance and my account is still disabled. I even emailed support but they are not very helpful. I feel like i am wasting my money on commercial because i am not getting to deliver. Please help.



Thank you in advance


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

You need commercial insurance for a _*BICYCLE *_in NYC???


----------



## ten_nyc (Sep 1, 2016)

I am not delivering on a bike. I have a car that i got commercial insurance last week. The flex support is just not helpful.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Keep at it. Maybe put escalate in subject line.
With that requirement, I hope the rates are higher.


----------



## ten_nyc (Sep 1, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Keep at it. Maybe put escalate in subject line.
> With that requirement, I hope the rates are higher.


I just feeling hopeless. I dont wanna keep on wasting money on commercial insurance when i cant even work for flex. Other part of me, is saying they will reply and I will be able to work soon. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ten_nyc (Sep 1, 2016)

Funny thing is since geico is partnered with amazon flex. I thought geico would be able to fix this and contact flex for me but i was wrong.


----------



## Ryle2013 (Jun 10, 2015)

How much did the commercial insurance cost?


----------



## ten_nyc (Sep 1, 2016)

Ryle2013 said:


> How much did the commercial insurance cost?


$160 monthly


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ten_nyc said:


> $160 monthly


Any luck my friend? Be safe out there by the way


----------



## ten_nyc (Sep 1, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Any luck my friend? Be safe out there by the way


They reactivated my account saturday night. I did 2 hr block prime now to see how it works out. not bad at all. 
$43 for one delivery which was 10 mins away and rest of the time was spent waiting.


----------

